# The cost of beer in ontario



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

http://news.google.ca/news/url?sa=T...7ID4Cg&usg=AFQjCNGZcCFwKduWuZBEhseuCyZAHkHXow


----------



## Xoron (Jun 22, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> http://news.google.ca/news/url?sa=T...7ID4Cg&usg=AFQjCNGZcCFwKduWuZBEhseuCyZAHkHXow


The cost of beer is too damn high


----------



## al42 (Mar 5, 2011)

Xoron said:


> The cost of beer is too damn high
> 
> No kidding...just got back from Florida and 24 cans were $16.00.
> Almost $37.00 here. Crazy!!!


----------



## Letran (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah just came from the beer store over the weekend. $105 for 2 cases. I drink mostly hard so I don't feel it that much but wow that is a big difference


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I know the gov't is always telling us how much the beer store and lcbo make for taxpayers, but I have to wonder how much more efficiently retailers, pharmacies, or convenience stores could sell the product, as they would not have the wages or necessarily the rental expenses that the beer store and lcbo pay. There is no way some of the high end lcbo outlets make money, rent alone would be sky high.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

In BC we've been dealing with prices like that for as long as I can remember. Even when I first started drinking in the 1990's a typical 12 pack was about $18, but now it's between $20 and $24 depending the brand. A 24-pack is usually just under $40.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I make my beer here:

http://www.bedfordbrewing.com/

It's awesome (as good or better than store bought); Costs between $130-150 for 50L of beer and only takes about 2 hours total to make & bottle.

equivalent to $8 for 24 bottles. awesome!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I just sometimes surprised that good European bear cost here much less than pretty average North American one.
...still is too expensive, same beer in Germany cost about 3 times less than in Ontario.... and I'm not talking about Czech beer


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

The solution is the joy of tax free home brew :biggrin:


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't often drink beer, and when I do it's certainly NOT coors light, but husband of a couple friend of ours drinks it, and when I go to Costco in Quebec and it's on sale, I pick up Coors Light cans for around $1 a beer taxes and deposit in. You have to buy two cases of 60 beer mind you, but a buck a beer sounds very reasonable (if you don't mind Coors Light).


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Glad its not for you Addy - I wouldn't pay even $1/can 
The issue I had when we were making home brew and saving money was that it was too easy to grab one each evening (and generally in larger bottles). The threat of a burgeoning molson muscle caused me to change my habits after a year though.


----------

